# Josh's Lawn Journal



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

What's up everybody been hanging around the forum for a bit and learned a bunch. The lawn has a long way to go but I'm enjoying the process right now. 
4/20
Scalpedand dethatched




6/25
Scalped, aerated then leveled with a 1/2 yard of sand. Covered about a 500 sq foot area so far but the sand sure disappeared fast. Going topick up another load on Thursday to finish the front up hopefully but I may need a third load seeing how light it looks.


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

7/27
Finished my leveling project. Probably too light on sand but I think it's a good start and my wife's happy I didn't totally cover the lawn in sand. Hopefully areation and sand will help my soil. My clay soil was so hard and compact I'm surprised the grass grew at all.


----------



## Sparton (Mar 20, 2019)

That's going to be a beautiful yard once it grows through man. I'm dealing with similar rock hard red clay so I'm interested in seeing if the amount of sand you used helps any.


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Grass is growing through really well and greened up a lot. Just dipped my toe into leveling but I definitely get the addiction and next year I plan on a full scale leveling job. I realize now my grass was begging for some aeration and fertilizer and it sure is growing well after.


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Morning dew shot


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Haven't been in the lawn as much lately took a few trips with the family but I've started to feel like I've caught up somewhat now. 


Also took 2 problem spots I couldn't really get the reel mower into and made them beds.


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

3/2 Scalped with the rotary to 1 inch and dethatched. Will go lower once the Reel is fixed. Pre-emergent down as well.


----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JoshuaL (Jan 16, 2019)

Scalped the front to 1/2 inch and dethatched. I have plenty of work to do on the beds after the freeze but that will get done soon.


----------

